# Fall mit Luftwiderstand



## Lipfel (22. Jan 2011)

qwe


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jan 2011)

ich schätze 95% hier im Forum (darunter ich) wissen NICHT wie man das physikalisch rechnet und können dir daher auch nicht helfen,
alle Variablen irgendwie mit *, +, - usw. zusammenschmeißen, soweit klar, 
wieso du eine Schleife von 0 bis 10 hast ist das erste nicht nachvollziehbare,

du müsstest die komplette Rechung in Worten oder Formeln hier aufschreiben, zumindest die Stellen, die du nicht in Java-Code übersetzen kannst bzw. erklären wo da ein Problem besteht


----------



## Lipfel (22. Jan 2011)

Die Schleife ist dazu da, dass Java im Zeitintervall 0 Sekunden -10 Sekunden immer eine Sekunde dazu rechnet,um die jeweilige Sekunde in der System.out.println Zeile auszugeben.

Mein Problem: Da mit der Geschwindigkeit(v) die Reibung(Fr) immer mehr zunimmt muss man die Reibung(Fr) für jede einzelne Sekunde(t) neu ausrechnen.Somit verändert sich auch die Beschleunigung(a) immer wieder, weil die Beschleunigung(a) die Differenz zwischen der Kraft der Luftreibung(Fr) und der Gewichtskraft(Masse * Beschleunigung [im freien Fall ist die Beschleunigung die Erdanziehung also 9,81 ]) des Körpers im freien Fall nach unten ist.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jan 2011)

ohne nerven zu wollen: falls du noch auf Antworten hoffst bitte meine Antwort 1 beachten (abgesehen von der nun erklärten Schleife)


----------

